# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  برنامه ای برای ساخت کتاب با خروجی jar

## tabib_m

سلام
برنامه ای هست که مثلا یک فایل pdf یا chm یا ... رو بگیره و بعد به صورت یک کتاب برای موبایل تحویل بده؟

ممنون

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.garret.ru/~knizhnik/En_Read.htm

----------


## agoramaster

پارس آسان افزار تو بخش سوالات متداول سایتش گفته : 
جهت دریافت نرم افزار کتیبه نگار لطفا با دفتر مرکزی شرکت تماس بگیرید.
من 28ام از این موضوع با خبر شدم ...
اگه کتیبه نگار نزم افزاری باشه که بشه باهاش کتابهایی مثل کتابهای سایت خودشون ساخت عاااالیه ...
اگه کسی خبری از این نرم افزار داره بی خبرمون نذاره.
آدرس پارس آسان افزار : http://www.asanafzar.com

----------


## amirsadeghi

فکر نمی کنم نرم افزار دقیقی برای زبان فارسیش پیدا بشه

----------


## sasanyavari

سلام دوستان
من از مسئولین شرکت پارس آسان افزار هستم. شما می تونید با استفاده از کتیبه نگار اطلاعات مورد نظر خودتون رو به راحتی به شکل کتاب های موجود توی سایت شرکت پارس آسان افزار تبدیل کنید. در ضمن این نرم افزار هیچ گونه مشکلی با زبان فارسی نداشته و بدون نیاز به پشتیبانی تلفن همراه شما از زبان فارسی، کتیبه ها به طور کامل روی تمام موبایل هایی که از جاوا پشتیبانی می کنند قابل مطالعه هستند.

البته کتیبه نگار در حال حاضر استفاده عمومی نداره اما در صورت تمایل برای تبدیل کتاب های خودتون می تونید با شرکت تماس بگیرید.

----------

